# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  fasted training

## adam1988

Hi everyone,  
 Ive been wondering if fasted training (weight lifting and calisthenics) would speed up hair loss?
 Im not well educated about anything like this, i only know that stresses both physically and mentally can cause hair loss.
in the past ive used it to get really lean whilst maintaining muscle mass, plus i find my workouts are better fasted, more focused, lighter etc.

Any thoughts?

(Im currently on propecia, been on it for just over a week now, no sides to report)

adam

----------


## polios

I believe that fasted training or just weightlifting and exercising in general do not have much an affect on hair loss and as far as I know there are no studies that prove a relationship between heavy exercising and hair loss.

What might be true on the other hand is that bald guys are easier to be fund in the gym because they want to compensate their baldness. A bald guy with a ton of muscles just looks like pure testosterone... there is almost a stereotype about bald guys or balding guys.

----------


## adam1988

Thank you Polios  :Smile:

----------


## polios

There are perhaps some people here in the forum that will disagree with me so you should read their opinions on this matter as well.

----------


## CanadianGuy

My understanding from when I read up on it a while ago was that the stress on the body and lack of nutrients hurt hair growth. Now, starting fasting training straight out of the gate is not the smart way to go You need to eat to lose weight, just eating cleaner and smaller portions with more times throughout the day as a start. Then you can make the transition to fasting training which definitely brings results IF done properly.

----------


## HenryKalBoy

Fasted training is actually fine. There are many people in ridiculously good shape who adopt this approach. Terry Crews and Hugh Jackman being two of them. I do it, too, although I'm some way off being like TC or HJ. Fasting for, say, 16 hours (between 10pm and 2pm) gives your body a chance to completely empty itself. Not only will you feel much lighter and energised, it increases your body's insulin sensitivity and makes your body far more efficient at absorbing nutrients from your food. Just don't go having a big McDonalds as your first meal. Consume the same number of calories you would do usually, just in that 8 hour period. 

Since I started intermittent fasting and training (specifically calisthenics) I've never felt better.

----------


## Simar

i am actually glad to know that you are working on your physical and mental health.

----------


## pkipling

I don't think there's any correlation at all, and it's not anything I would even worry about if I were you. 

I did start doing fasted training recently though and I agree that it's made my workouts much more enjoyable. I never knew it was even an option until a couple months ago, and always accepted as fact the idea that "working out on an empty stomach is like driving a car with no gas"... One of those "rules" you hear at some point in your life and then never question... *shrug* Not even sure where I learned that to be honest, but it stuck with me. (Most likely from reading a random Men's Health article in high school...)
__________________
_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My views/opinions are my own and don't necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## Anil Sharma

I agree with pkipling  :Smile: 

Martin Berkhan and Dr. Fung have great resources on their websites which discuss intermittent fasting and exercise in great detail if you would like to check those out.

Be sure you eat a well-balanced diet and consume a healthy amount of calories during the 6 or 8 hour eating period as if you were exercising normally - the effects on hair growth/loss is negligible at that point.

----------

